# IJoy combo build decks



## Grimm78693 (6/12/16)

Wondering who keeps the IJoy combo build decks ?
Thanks


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/12/16)

Also wanna know


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

This sort of thing gents?

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/ijoy-combo-rdta-rda-base-1033?category=78&page=4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (6/12/16)

Morning - we've got 2 types in stock

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/coils-accessories/products/ijoy-interchangeable-imc-4-deck

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/coils-accessories/products/ijoy-interchangeable-imc-1-deck

Reactions: Like 2


----------

